# Dusty Face Shield



## pete79 (Oct 20, 2009)

So I switched last year from safety goggles to a full face shield for a variety of reasons. I've been very happy with the switch except for one problem…the inside of the shield gets covered with sawdust fairly easily, requiring me to remove the shield and wipe it periodically. My guess is that this is a combination of factors, one being that the shield has some static electricity in it that is attracting the dust - but i'm not positive. I'm curious if anyone has a good solution to alleviate this?


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Pete;

Have not tried it but, was told or read somewhere that you could wipe it down with a used clothes dryer sheet (Bounce etc.).

Good luck!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I think Rick has a good idea. They make some stuff for "static-cling" too. You could try that to see if it helps any. You may have these things and don't even know it. Let us know what you find out. Good post.
- JJ


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a full head protection with air through a battery controlled unit same as a lot of wood turners use but I find it uncomfortable for long term useage .I have just talked myself into buying the uvex goggles which are far superior to the glasses type .I wish you well.Alistair


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I was not sure if your not being Positive (+) was an electrical Pun on not.

Last year at the Texas State Fair I got a bunch of "Touch of Purple" from http://www.touchofpurple.com/ and use one of the bottles in the shop. It has helped that a lot with the dust, I get it a lot on the inside of the shield, and it also has cleaned some of the oil and mess that the lathe kicks up when I get over ambitious and put too much on.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Yep. The dryer sheets work. Just wipe the shield lightly. Won't scratch that way. I even feed one thru the hose on my shop vacuum (the 2 1/2" one, not the 4"). Helps to keep the cling off the outside of the hose as well.
Bill


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I have used Rain Off designed for your car windows and it works well. Just let the goggles or shield sit for ten minutes before you use it to allow them to dry. I also have used soapy water and that prevents fogging and dust collection.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is what I waas going to say, soak them in dish saopy water for a few minutes.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a plastics company close to me ,where they ,sell clear acrylic ,poly carbonate, and such
Where I bought some anti static ,liquid stuff works good don't know the name of it right now
Big Difference
Eye glass cleaner helps ,has anti static in it


----------

